# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  قصيدة بعنوان قد قلت للبرق الذي شق الدجى

## khozam

من قصيدة بعنوان قد قلت للبرق الذي شق الدجى لأبن أبي الحديد المعتزلي:
قد قلت للبرق الذي شق الدجى*** فكأنِّ زنجيا هناك يجدّع

يابرق ان جئت الغري فقل له*** اتراك تعلم من بارضك مودع

فيك ابن عمران الكليم وبعده*** عيسى يقفيه واحمد يتبع

بل فيك جبريل وميكال واسرافيل*** والملأ المقدس اجمع

بل فيك نور الله جل جلاله*** لذوي البصائر يستشف ويلمع

فيك الامام المرتضى فيك الوصي*** المجتبى فيك البطين الانزع

<<<<<<>>>>>

والمرتع الحوض المدعدع حيث لا*** واد يفيض ولا قليب يترع

ومبدد الابطال حيث تألبوا*** ومفرق الاحزاب حيث تجمعوا

والحبر يصدع بالمواعظ خاشعا*** حتى تكاد لها القلوب تصدّع

حتى اذا استعر الوغى متلظيا*** شرب الدماء بغلة لا تـنقع

متجلببا ثوبا من الدم قانيا*** يعلوه من نقع الملاحم برقع

زهد المسيح وفتكة الدهر الذي*** أودى بها كسرى وفوّز تٌبّع

هذا ضمير العالم الموجود عن*** عدم وسر وجوده المستودع

هذا هو النور الذي عذباته*** كانت بجبهة آدم تتطلع

وشهاب موسى حيث اظلم ليله*** رفعت له لألاؤه تتشعشع

يامن له ردت ذكاء ولم يفر*** بنظيرها من قبل الا يوشع

<<<<<<>>>>>
ياقالع الباب الذي عن هزها*** عجزت اكف اربعـون واربـع

مالعالم العـلوي الا تـربة*** فيها لجثتك الشريفة مضجع

انا في مديحك الكن لا أهتدي*** وانا الخطيب الهزبري المصقـع

أأقول فيك سميدع كلا ولا*** حاشا لمثلك ان يقال سميـدع

بل انت في يوم القيامة حاكم*** في العالمين وشافع ومشفع

ولقد جٌهلت وكنت احذق عالم*** أغرارعزمك ام حسامك اقطع

أهواك حتى في حشاشة مهجتي*** نارتشب على هواك وتلذع

وتكاد نفسي ان تذوب صبابة*** خلقا وطبعا لا كمن يتطبع

----------

نينوى الحر (09-04-2011)

----------


## نور الهدايه

الله يعطيك العافيه على هذا القصيدة حلو 
سلمت يداك

----------


## khozam

الله يسلمك اختي منكل شر

يسلموووووووووو على المرور الرائع والمميز

تحياتي

----------


## الطوسي

لافض فوك وجزاك الله خير وكثر الله من امثالك انت وكاتب القصيده احسنت مولانا :)

----------


## الطوسي

يامن له في ارض قلبي منزل نعم المراد الرحب والمستربع 
لي في محبتك اعتقاد سأكشف كنهه فليصغ ارباب النهي وليسمع
والله لولا حيدر ماكانت الدنيا ولا جمع البرية مجمع 
واليه في يوم المعاد حسابنا وهو الملاذ لنا غد والمفزع

----------


## نينوى الحر

وشوقاه إليكِ يا أرض الغري ..
واشوقاه إليكِ يا دار السلام .
أحسنت عيناك ويداك الأختيار .

----------

